# Splitting a coaxial connection



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

I was wondering if i would be able to split a cable tv signal into two seperate ones after the cable box? using something like this: http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=712655

I was hoping to route the signal to a television in a separate room. And if i did this would both televisions have to view the same channel at the same time?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Your cable box is your tuner, so most likely you be viewing the same channel.
If you split before the cable box, the second set maybe able to get the "Basic channels".

BG


----------



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

But that gadget would work for my purposes?


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

That would work, but you could go to any Walmart, Best Buy, Lowes, Home Depot, Target, or any other store and buy just a regular splitter that will do the trick just the same.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you DO split it with an el cheapo splitter it may be best to do it AFTER the box. My experiences with installing and repairing cable networks has shown that the splitters sold at most stores are the cause of nearly every problem found.


----------



## zeroclue (Oct 31, 2009)

in my experience of running wires all over the house to spread my tv viewing to the the study, kitchen, bedroom etc i have learned that....the longer the cable the weaker the pic. but, re splitting it, if you split cable tv wires before the box...they give ya nothing till they go back into the box. so you would need two boxes, one on the recieving end of each of your new runs. so i dont waste my time. just split it after it comes back out the box, run the two from there, one to your tv, one to whereever. but yep, you will both be watching what the box is decoding for you. the same thing. (thats how i understand it works..im in uk) 

all the best zero:wave:


----------

